# Can I hack my Tivo's IR receiver?



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

My Tivo is in a bad location for my Remote Control IR use. Is it possible to attach an alternate IR receiver (solder in somewhere?) to it which I could locate on top of the TV?

Thanks,
Gary Davis

PS. I have a Series 1 SVR 2000


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

There are IR devices that allow you to have the receiver in a location that provides easier access to any device, such as components within an entertainment center. The receiver uses IR repeaters that can be placed close to the IR receptors on the devices you are trying to control. I believe Pyramid makes such a device. Check out some of the home automation or whole house audio/video distribution websites for similar devices.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You may be able to extend the front panel. In might be easier to extend just the IR receiver though. It is just 3 leats, and you can paralell another to the one there (preferred) or extend the stock one ( a little harder, since you have to desolder it without destroying it)


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

Well, I tried to connect an IR receiver from Radio Shack in parallel to the existing receiver. I think I got the leads right but now my IR does not work at all. Of course I immediately disconnected the new receiver when I saw the remote control stopped working.

I've tried multiple remote controls but they don't work on the Tivo (they do for volume on the A/V receiver). The front green led does not glow when the buttons are pressed.

Everything else on the Tivo works. I am able to get by with the TivoWeb remote control. I even wrote an app for my Pocket PC to send the button clicks to the TivoWeb, but I'd really like to get this fixed.

I did this attempt in 2 steps. First, I soldered 3 wires to the 3 leads. The Tivo worked at this point. Second, I attached the IR sensor leads to the wires and that's when it stopped working.

The IR receiver is on a small circuit board behind the front panel which looks easy to remove and connected to the main board with what looks like a removable connector. So if the fried component is on that little board, maybe it can be simply replaced.

The Tivo has a lifetime subscription so replacing the main board would lose that so it's not really an option.

Does anyone have any ideas on this?

Does anyone have an old S1 SVR 2000 Tivo, perhaps saved for parts, that would be willing to help out?

Is anyone interested in a PocketPC application to control their Tivo via TivoWeb? It's written in C#; sends a Web Service request to my server which sends the TivoWeb request to do the click (like http://tivo/sendkey/pause).

Thanks,
Gary Davis


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I know weaknees sells the replacement S1 IR boards. There is no difference between the Sony and Philips boards, FWIW.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I think classicsat is right. I have a couple g1 tivos laying around including a sony and I cant tell any significant difference except the branding on one of the chips. Why not try desoldering the original IR reciever and extend it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The boards are 100% identical. And chip brand differences are likely for minor commodity parts they switched suppliers on, or chip manufacturers that got sold and/or rebranded. The identity is purely in software and the TSN.


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I ordered a Philips on ebay (cheaper and more abundant than the Sonys). So hopefully swapping out the IR card will solve my problem. I assume I can't as easily swap the motherboard since the Tivo software on my drives won't be compatible - like the remote control codes are not the same.

Anyhow, for now, I am controlling the Tivo using my PocketPC which sends the buttons via WiFi instead of IR (see attachment).

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

gardavis said:


> So hopefully swapping out the IR card will solve my problem


It worked!

The Philips had a network card in it and the RJ45 connector seemed professionally installed on the back. These cards were not standard were they? I once had a TivoNet card and this looked much smaller. It said something like TV LAN card.

In any case, I am happy my S1 is alive and well - it worked OK with my PocketPC hack but not as convenient as a real remote.

My HD Tivo also arrived today so I've had a busy evening

Gary Davis


----------



## babcockfarms (May 17, 2005)

I would like to see the PocketPC application to control their Tivo via TivoWeb. Sounds interesting!


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

I'll zip it up and make it available. It's in 2 parts:

1) Web Service running on an always-on server that talks to the TivoWeb
2) PPC App that sends requests to the Web Service.

It could be modified to have the PPC talk directly to the TivoWeb but my home network, for some reason, did not let the PPC see the Tivo (no Ping).

I will respond here when it is available.


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

I have packaged up this project and put it up on my Tivo site.

It's not really very complex and is easily modifyable.

Gary


----------

